# EBay too good to be true?



## Eaheisler (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been screwing around with the search list and I came up with this seller zhengdandanshop (http://stores.ebay.com/zhengdandanshop). This seller makes the claim that all of his items are 14k 1/20 GF... I haven't ran a bunch of his material but, if his claims are true than he's basicly offering a never ending supply shop. I don't have much experience with the overseas dealers, I was wondering if anyone some feedback for me.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 22, 2013)

Save your money.

Dave


----------



## Eaheisler (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't resist it I'll post the yield of a batch of 100g. Should look something like 2.6g &, if not than I'll ask for a refund or bring the issue to ebay who always sides with the buyer.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 22, 2013)

That's just it. Once you destroy the item you can't return it. You can argue the karat value all you want with ebay, but they don't care. They will tell you to return the item and when you can't that's it. That's how they get you!


----------



## joem (Apr 23, 2013)

I've even bought stamped gold items from china. It was crap. Save your money a put it in to advertising to build a client list of sellers. Don't forget the costs to return the item to china will be many times the original cost of the item. The button on their auctions should read " Place Your Loosing Bid".


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 23, 2013)

stay away from ebay, go to antique shops, garage sales, tag sales, lawn sales, the local thrift stores, throw a add in craigslist. You will be amazed at what you find. I had a 81 year old man call me this morning. He saw my add in the wanted section of craigslist. I left his house today with a carload of old 90s computers, and have two more loads to get. His wife wanted it gone, appartently he use to work at ibm for 25years and worked on computers on the side for friends, now she wants her sowing room back. lol


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, if you keep going back she might get her sewing room back too. 8)


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 24, 2013)

glorycloud said:


> Wow, if you keep going back she might get her sewing room back too. 8)



Yeah I was wondering what kind of seedlings she was sprouting in it myself but now I just can't help myself from replying hehe


----------



## CBentre (Apr 30, 2013)

joem said:


> I've even bought stamped gold items from china. It was crap. Save your money a put it in to advertising to build a client list of sellers. Don't forget the costs to return the item to china will be many times the original cost of the item. The button on their auctions should read " Place Your Loosing Bid".



I think I remember reading a newz headline the other day about Myer s getting sued over mis labeling their gold jewelry. The lawyer mentioned something along the lines that its against the law in the U.S. The labeling stated 14K but a year later the gold faded and revealed it was only plated. I'll try to find the post for you.


----------



## squarecoinman (May 1, 2013)

Eaheisler said:


> I've been screwing around with the search list and I came up with this seller zhengdandanshop (http://stores.ebay.com/zhengdandanshop). This seller makes the claim that all of his items are 14k 1/20 GF... I haven't ran a bunch of his material but, if his claims are true than he's basicly offering a never ending supply shop. I don't have much experience with the overseas dealers, I was wondering if anyone some feedback for me.




If you look at the feedback from the seller you will see that there are 34 negative feedback in the last 6 months , many of them write that it is not 14 K gold 


scm


----------



## RoboSteveo (May 1, 2013)

Ebay always sounds too good to be true & sadly it usually is.
If you see gold rings for .99cents I can guarantee that it's flash plated or just gold coloured. Especially if its coming from china. Even most silver pieces from China are fake.

If I was you I would chalk it up to lessons learned and follow the above posters advice of setting up a sellers list.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2013)

I completely agree, eBay IS too good to be true when it comes to buying product for refining.

Heck yeah, you'll get the occasional good deal from somebody who has genuinely got his suns wrong but in the main, you'll lose out.


----------



## Eaheisler (May 25, 2013)

Just in case anyone was wondering every piece was plated. Lesson learned and it didn't cost me a ton.


----------



## au-artifax (Jun 5, 2013)

I used eBay to get enough raw materials in the initial learning stages. It didn't take long to figure out how much people embellish on the true amount of recoverable gold. I also learned there's one born every minute, like I was, so much so that now that I found where to get materials, I put a lot of it on eBay knowing that it LOOKS like lots of gold, but I can get more value (money) from someone who sees the gold and gets emotional over it. Emotion always overrides logic as they say in the sales business. That's not to say eBay cannot be a good source, but buyers should set the prices, not the sellers, especially in an auction type venue
Find other places and be skeptical about overseas sellers offering "too good to be true" deals. One example was a vendor in Cameroon offering a full ton...2,000 lbs of Intel pentium pro ceramic chips for $700.00. The shipping was a flat fee and that was before I even told the chap where I wanted it shipped. He said he had an "arrangement" with a shipping vessel.

Best practice......keep your eyes open. Like just yesterday walking into Walmart right next to an Office Max, someone just tossed their used printer ink cartridges on the ground next to where their car was parked. Easily overlooked, but they are already part of my next batch to ne refined. Like I said, keep your eyes peeled and you see stuff all over the place.
Network network network


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jun 28, 2013)

About the only thing that I've been screwed over on was "gold ore" from the Jinfeng mine in China. I purchased several pounds of it. Sure was bright and shiny. Crushed it to a very fine powder and but it into a beaker with a stir bar in it. Added chemicals and let it stir over low heat for hours. Stannous test came back completely negative. I'm smarter now, so the money spent on my education was not a complete waste.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ore need to be roasted first. For quite a long time.


----------



## joem (Jun 28, 2013)

bswartzwelder said:


> About the only thing that I've been screwed over on was "gold ore" from the Jinfeng mine in China. I purchased several pounds of it. Sure was bright and shiny. Crushed it to a very fine powder and but it into a beaker with a stir bar in it. Added chemicals and let it stir over low heat for hours. Stannous test came back completely negative. I'm smarter now, so the money spent on my education was not a complete waste.


 I would have been happy to display on a shelf, not many people know what it looks like so it would make a great conversation piece


----------

